# Drysdale



## petritl (Mar 17, 2018)

This frame and fork was picked up yesterday, the seller told me it was a 1956. The label on the seat tube is from a shop two blocks from his school, he said he likely saw this when it was new.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 17, 2018)

is your wife good will all this bike buying?

531 Frame Tubing decal means only the main triangle is Reynolds.


----------



## petritl (Mar 17, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> is your wife good will all this bike buying?
> .




Generally speaking no but, she is in IL and left me unguarded.


----------



## juvela (Mar 17, 2018)

-----

Thank you for posting.

Please keep us apprised of build plans & developments.

He built until 1967 when he retired.

Owned a 1950's era road model fitted with Chater Lea bits.

-----


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 19, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> 531 Frame Tubing decal means only the main triangle is Reynolds.



I agree with this statement when you are talking about newer bikes than this which were made by large companies,  but with small builders, the decal is a decal. The placement of such, does not mean that the stays are not Reynolds or something else.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 19, 2018)

http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components/reynolds-tubing-history.html
there's more where this came from - stand corrected - the decals specifically tell you straight gauge v. butted, main triangle only vs. 531 used Throughout
Tad's decal is 5 down on this photo


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 20, 2018)

I need to try to get some better images of this decal. One of my Drysedales, a road model, http://www.fattiretrading.com/drysedale-3129.html
has this decal on the seat tube




The same bike has an identical fork to the one on Tad's bike and has the triangular Reynolds fork decals.


----------

